# FS: Discus



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I am forced to downsize and am offering the following for sale:
Very young proven pair of Red Checkerboards.They have spawned twice, but eaten eggs. Which most of you will  know is not uncommon for young fish. I have also posted these fisn on Craigslist and may be viewed there. If you are looking to spawn a beautiful pair of discus at a ridiculously cheap price.this is your opportunity.I have reduced the price of these fish to $200.00 FIRM I will take NO LESS.
Three Young Dark Angels approx 3 1/2-4 " . $65.00 each.
Wild Heckel..5-5 1/2". $50.00


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice pair. for a great price. Good luck with the sale. here is a link to the cl add.

YOUNG DISCUS PAIR FOR SALE


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Very nice pair. for a great price. Good luck with the sale. here is a link to the cl add.
> 
> YOUNG DISCUS PAIR FOR SALE


Thanks Scherb for posting the link to the craigslist ad.....yea, they are a very nice young pair. And I believe the price to be VERY low for a pair of fish of this quality. I hate to part with them, but I am limited for space and, as you know, I have the contest fish that I am currently attempting to set up for spawning ..............with a couple of great additions from Rick's fishroom


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Pm sent your way


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

received and answered


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> i am forced to downsize and am offering the following for sale:
> Very young proven pair of red checkerboards.they have spawned twice, but eaten eggs. Which most of you will know is not uncommon for young fish. I have also posted these fisn on craigslist and may be viewed there. If you are looking to spawn a beautiful pair of discus at a ridiculously cheap price.this is your opportunity.i have reduced the price of these fish to $200.00 firm i will take no less.
> Three young dark angels approx 3 1/2-4 " . $65.00 each.
> Wild heckel..5-5 1/2". $50.00


the heckel is sold.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow george that fish is great and a great price thanks for making it happen


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

[SUP][/SUP]


guppygeorge said:


> I am forced to downsize and am offering the following for sale:
> Very young proven pair of Red Checkerboards.They have spawned twice, but eaten eggs. Which most of you will know is not uncommon for young fish. I have also posted these fisn on Craigslist and may be viewed there. If you are looking to spawn a beautiful pair of discus at a ridiculously cheap price.this is your opportunity.I have reduced the price of these fish to $200.00 FIRM I will take NO LESS.
> Three Young Dark Angels approx 3 1/2-4 " . $65.00 each.
> Wild Heckel..5-5 1/2". $50.00


The heckel is sold but the dark angels and the pair are still available. Several have expressed interest in the young pair. I am currently on holidays until Nov 4th. When I return I will let you know if you wish to come and look at the fish.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

dino said:


> wow george that fish is great and a great price thanks for making it happen


You're welcome Dustin. If you have any ideas of trying to spawn the fish, I am quite certain that "she" is a female


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm back in town today ( Monday, 5th.). I will try to contact those of you who have enquired about the pair either by pm, e-mail or phone today or tomorrow to arrange for you to come look at the fish. I don't know if I have saved the information from all of those who have contacted me, so if you haven't heard from me, you can phone me at 778 435-2067 or 778 908-4919. If no one picks up the fish by the end of the week, they will be shipped to a person in Kelowna who wants them. I have had several express interest and I can't remember in which exact order I have heard from you, so it's basically, whoever comes first gets the fish.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I should add that I also have a beautiful young female Red Leopard that I am thinking of selling for lack of tank space. She is 4-4 1/2". She spawned once with a very young male...they also ate the eggs.....lost the male, so I am considering selling the female..asking $80.00. Dark angels still available....make me an offer.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

My understanding......a *proven pair discus* is having frys attaching to the parents not just female discus laying eggs or parents eating all the eggs......eggs turned white meaning not fertilized and eggs(fertilized) should turned to frys around 72 hrs later......correct me if I am wrong .


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> My understanding......a *proven pair discus* is having frys attaching to the parents not just female discus laying eggs or parents eating all the eggs......eggs turned white meaning not fertilized and eggs(fertilized) should turned to frys around 72 hrs later......correct me if I am wrong .


I apologize if I used the wrong words..."proven pair". The "pair" spawned twice and I was led to believe by experienced discus breeders............persons that know much more than I about breeding discus...... that the probable reason that the eggs didn't maure into wigglers was that the male was young. The discus were priced according to their "development" and potential. I was also told that because of the quality of this pair, if they did indeed spawn and have "wigglers" the price would be much higher. 
Anyway, alll of this conversation ia redundant as the fish have been sold. Thanks again for your clarification  
"guppygeorge".


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

*pair and leopard gone...dark angels still available*

The checkerboard pair and the red leopard female have been sold. Thank all of you that expressed interest in these fish  I still have two Stendker Dark Angels left. They are approx 4-4 1/2 "....9-10 months old. Don't know the sex of either. I brought them in from the U.S.A. They are not a common discus that you see around here that often. The last time I saw these fish locally was last year when April brought some in. I would love to keep them but I have to get rid of them due to lack of tank space.... I am asking $65.00 each, which I feel is very reasonable, but I will accept $100.00 for the two of them...NO LESS..


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

All fish sold......Thanks to all


----------

